# The reason i've been a little quiet of late...trailer trash now!! :)



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all.... just wanted to let you know why i've been a little quiet of late. I promise... it's nothing you said  

I have been struggling with a long term illness for the past 18-19 months. It has been diagnosed as a few different things and to be honest, I still don't think they know what's really going on. It is basically a form of acute rheumatoid arthritis which is both very painful and rather debilitating. It requires large doses of steroids and painkillers to manage. 

I managed to keep my job, all be it two to three days per week, until the end of May, when my illness flared up significantly and sat me on my butt. I have not been able to work since then, not even a day. 

I have had to move out of my house as I could no longer afford it and have put what furniture I could fit, in storage in a friends shed and have been couch surfing with different friends for a few weeks. 

Last week I got hold of an old caravan for not much (Read Free) and have had a few things done to it to make it habitable. Today I took it up to the bush and have it on a friends property, which will be mine and the pups home for a while until I can get myself well and get back to work.

It's meant I do not always have internet access, hence the lack of posts... (Some might be happy about that  )

So far, I have managed to keep the pups happy. It comes at considerable effort and significant pain on my part, but, I am managing it still which makes me happy. 

I will be heading up to the bush early in the week and will stay there pretty much till things start to come back together for me. 

This is not a post to gain sympathy. Sympathy is the last thing I want. It's just to let those who enjoy my posts and the mods know that my lack of posts are due to the lack of finger dexterity, not anything wrong with the forum. I still read posts regularly, just limit my typing as it hurts like F--K. 

On the positive side, it will mean that whatever walks the pups and I do do, will be done with the bow in one hand. So it's not all bad. 

I will pop a post up occasionally to say high and let you know i'm still in the land of the living. Happy hunting to you all


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

8) :-*

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ozkar, I HAVE been wondering... 

So sorry to hear about your RA. I have a dear friend who also suffers from it, so I know a little bit about how debilitating it can be! I also have a cousin out in Palm Springs with RA. From what I understand, it is a tedious process, but eventually the doctor(s) will find the right pharmaceutical blend to help you manage it. So keep posting whenever you can, and let us know how you're doing (and your pups, too, of course)!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ozkar,

I am so so sorry to hear about RA. A very close friend of mine was recently diagnosed with this and has also been struggling with finding the right drug regimen to help curb her symptoms. 

Your opinion will be missed when you can't post and I will look forward to when you are able to post. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

*hugs* from California & Riley sends her love. Hope you're feeling better soon - we miss your posts on the forum.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar glad to hear from you, I did miss you :'( :'( :'(and was wondering where you got to.

I am so sorry to hear about your illness, what a bummer. I am sure your pups are of great comfort to you. 

My mother in Perth was diagnosed with RA two years ago, it came on so suddenly we had our doubts about the diagnosis. She saw a specialist in RA at Murdoch University Hospital in Perth and after blood test etc she is on meds and is now pain free. So please take heart from that and the other posts and hopefully they will sort you out soon.

Do post a one liner or so when you can just to let us know how you are doing.

Miss your posts lots. HM


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar it sounds like you are wealthy and blessed with friends that truly care about you. Try and stay positive that things will turn around. We miss your posts and look forward to the great stories in the future.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Marty, never forget that you are a forum legend


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Thanks for the heads up Marty, never forget that you are a forum legend


In my own lunchbox maybe HG!!!   

HM, it's not RA as such, but an acute form of it called Polyarthralgia. So the story goes. RA, Is easily treated, this thing isn't responding so well to treatment. It's been ongoing for over 18 months now and as I mentioned, i am suss about the actual diagnosis. It's not responding greatly to the normal steroid treatments. It's a PITA, literally!!  Bahaha! 

Thanks for the well wishes. My spirits are high and the pups are happy. We are in the bush again, with internet access this time (On top of a hill) so I will take some pics when I can and post them up. We sleep in the new (old) caravan for the first time tonight. I jut spent the last 4 hours squaring things away as much as I could till I ran out of energy..... 

the trip up was a disaster, the van literally lost a wheel halfway up here. The wheel studs sheered off completely, leaving the chassis to dig a nice big groove in the tarmac till it stopped. Luckily, I took out Royal Auto Club membership recently in preparation. It covers the caravan too. So all it cost was some time and the price of the new wheel studs. Lucky, as it could have been way worse. It has done some damage to the van, destroying the inner gaurd and taking out the bottom drawers in my inside wardrobe. but, I can fix both of those with some marine ply and some wood when I have the energy. So no biggie at the end of the day. It just added some excitement to the trip. Poor pups were stuck in the car on the side of the highway for a few hours while we fixed it though............  Lucky we have a few million acres to run around on and expel that energy.....


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - in this time of trial and pain - PIKE and I wish you a quick recovery - I know this is just a forum - but we consider our friend and wish you nothing but the best from our family!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes. I feel the same about you guys............ the best forum people on the globe in here......... 

I am about to post some pics of my salubrious digs. Don't be too hard on me for the mess.... I ran out of steam before I could get everything packed away into the cupboards fully, so there is stuff from A-----e to breakfast time...  the three of us are sitting in bed relaxing after a hearty dinner. The pups had there delicious dry with a googie egg and I had bacon, eggs with a fried mushroom sauce all cooked on the gas stove and all provided by the property owner from his pigs, chickens and garden. Nice organically grown food with no chemicals. It's just gotta be good for you!  

Astro is happily snoring under the covers in his new bed as I type and little Zsa Zsa is snuggled up next to me with her head on my shoulder as always. Pain or not, I am in heaven. We are warm (it's going to be zero here tonight) dry and very comfy in the bed in the van. I know I really shouldn't be, but I am actually really happy and content right now. The simple life seems to suit me I think.

We have to go back to town tomorrow as someone wants to look at the camper trailer which I have put up for sale now I have the van. But after that, hopefully we can just kick back, enjoy the clean country air, heal and hunt for a little while.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally tidied up the van. it's not that I enjoy living in a clutter, however, a blown up car and the need to replace it promptly and the associated running around involved in re-registering, transferring and having it inspected and/or rectified for a certificate of roadworthiness. Plus the same process for the van too. 

However, yesterday I finally packed away the last items into the cupboards and now have a clean and clear living space. My head is much clearer just looking around the place as I type this post. 

It's pooring with rain and it's very cold outside today. It was a beautiful clear and sunny start to the day after a crisp night, but it soon turned wet and the temps are in single figures. Snow down to 600 metres today and tonight, so I should be able to take some pics of snow on the mountains behind me tomorrow with any luck.

I will post a pic up if I don't forget. Astro and Zsa Zsa are a bit miffed with the rain. I would happily throw on the wet weather gear and take them out, but neither of them appear too keen to be out in it. They sit staring outside looking all forlorn. However, suggest that we go out in it and they both turn tail and head for the bed. The pics are of both the above. The two of them standing at the doorway looking out under the awning at the rain hoping it will go away and the 2nd pic is of Astro sitting on the bed staring out the window almost wishing and hoping the rain to go away so he can go out and play.   

Not that they should be upset, they had an hour off lead after breakfast, then a bone, then another 30 minutes off lead, before a 20 minute car trip, a walk on lead around town, another bone, another walk around town on lead, a 20 minute car trip back and then a 20 minute walk before the rain came. So it's not like they have had there legs cut off or anything


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, the rainy day Vizsla..... It's a sad, sad thing! 

I love your place, by the way. I'm a little jealous, really. I think that would be such a fun lifestyle! ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel the same way! Keep it simple  Less to clean! ;D Ozkar, I know you have told us before - but WOW! Astro is a beast! That is one tall dog! Either that or Zsa Zsa is just minnie-sized - either way they are a CUTE PAIR!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

She is small for a Pointer, but at the same time, he is freakin massive for a Vizsla. He's a monster god love the big Goober!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ozkar - both of your dogs are so cute! 
Little Zsa Zsa looks like a camouflaged "mini Astro" 

Wishing you to feel better soon and to be free of pain!
I recently heard this recipe on a radio, it suppose to help with all sorts of pain - raisins soaked in Gin, may be you can give it a try:
http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2005/10/18/gin-soaked-raisins-for-arthrit/


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ozkar, I know you're not having a great time but in the meantime you are having a great time! 

Loved your story and pictures! Hope to read some more. 

Living in a capital I feel a bit jealous about your 'simple' (not in a bad way!) life right now. I know it was your mysterious illness what pushed you into this but still sounds like a great life right now. 

Hope you'll be pain free soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find a gang tag on one of my trucks. I hate when the city starts overflowing into the rural areas.  You want to trade? A large house with big yard that used to be away from the high traffic areas for a caravan in the outback.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

TexasRed,

I'll join you. I'm getting fed up with California. A once wonderful place made impossible to live in.

Come November 7th, 2012 (day after the national elections), I may be looking at upgrading to a caravan in the outback. :

A simple life has always rang true with me. I told my wife when I married her 38 years ago that all I needed was a pillow and a comb. Well now over the years that I've lost most of my hair it is just a pillow and I'm good.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just been away, (now returned) in our caravan for 10 days, t'was bliss, apart from Ruby "nipping" the caravan site owner, but tbh he was a prat and I could tell that Rubes was ill at ease with him, and told him to just ignore her but oh no, he knew better....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she had her pals with her throughout though....Truly Scrumptious, Spider, Fen (Truly and Spiders mum), and Rubes on her bed that little Spider claimed off her later lol


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/rv-life-with-vizslas.html

We can do the caravan life style.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple of pics of our "tin tent"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a inside picture of home almost every weekend during hunting season. The hunters in the family and the dogs love it. It would sleep 6 but all three dogs go, so it can still sleep 4.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I dream of such luxurious surroundings. You guys really need....or not......to try my circa late 70's early 80's digs. It's basic at a basic level  However, I am sure A little judicious and thoughtful décor mods would have this place looking truly retro!!  Probably not if it stays in my possession though  I won't be doing anything to it which isn't absolutely required  

As for the simple life, sure it's great not having to worry about anything but what you're going to do that day and even then it doesn't matter if you don't. But, to live in a house again would be nice  Even though I am warm, dry and have a dining table, kitchen, double bed all of which are comfortable, it's still nice to be able to get out of bed at 2am, scratch your tackle, stumble to the bathroom to drain the main vein and then stumble back to bed all under an air conditioned roof with carpeted floors, rather than having to get your shoes on, put on something warm, go outside, walk down to the gate, open the gate, walk to the loo, then stand in the cold. It's small enough on a warm day, let alone when it's cold. Sometimes I have to tell it nursery rhymes to coax it out it's that cold


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL -- You crack me up, Ozkar!! ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You got to think seriously about writing a BOOK.....

Not too sure about the content but the way you come out with 'Stuff', like Whipple, it 'Cracks me up too.. ;D

If you do have a book in you and it eventually makes it to film promise us not to get involved with with directing or production!!!!
(Slide Show Reference )

hobbsy

Possible Titles 'OCD'
(Ozkar Caravan Diaries!) 

Ps;
Your home looks great to me.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just took this pic and thought it was gorgeous . My little girl's maternal instinct is strong


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi again everyone. a little update. It's been very sunny and relatively warm weather for the last three days and I've managed to do a few hours work over the weekend. Just some contra for the mate who is allowing me to stay on his farm. Basically knocking over Tea Trees and piling them up to burn off when they dry out. It's rampant around here. Horrible stuff. As well as that, I got up on the roof of the caravan and put some new sealant on all the joints. It hasn't leaked, but I thought it looked a little dry so a freshen up wouldn't hurt. As well, I already had a tin of roof sealer, so thought may as well use it. 

That then lead into changing over the annex arrangement. Previously I had a large 14'X20' tarp as the annex, but the slightest breeze started to tear it apart. I managed to get it set up eventually where it didn't catch the wind, but it wasn't ideal and the door used to catch it when you opened it. So while out with the ladder and having removed the big tarp to re do the sealant, I took the opportunity to change it over. I got my smaller tarp. 10'X5' and set that up as as an awning and then got another tarp the same size as a wall and voila, self made annex. It's almost as large an area as before, however the wind doesn't bother it so it won't get torn apart when the breeze picks up as expected tomorrow. The water buckets are set up ready for the rain when it arrives tonight or tomorrow morning. 

I also spent an hour unblocking the sink today. It was running slow from the get go, so obviously had never been cleaned. Then it eventually cried enough and stopped completely. I got some drano from the local store yesterday and unblocked it today. Mind you, the drano did nothing, so I eventually rigged up a cleaner with some fencing wire and cleared it that way. Lucky a caravan drain is only 4' long really  Now it flows like the Nile, just without the stench........  

I also finally packed everything away into the cupboards. It's been a little trial and error working out where things should go. I've packed away and unpacked several times changing where things go to make it easily workable. It's a funny thing, you would think that with less space, things would be simpler. However, the opposite is the case, in as far as you really need to thing things through as to what you use and when, so that items that are common to each other are accessible when you need them. I think I have it relatively workable now. The main thing is I have a safe place to hang the Browning!!!!  It needs to be the most easy to access, just in case we get "Honked" by a Sambar Deer of an afternoon or morning  

Enough rambling.......... ciao!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oz - love your rambling updates, keep them coming 

Just a few questions, if you don't mind?? Do you have to run all your electrics off a generator or are you hitched up to a power supply? Water - where do you get that from?

I think you covered the sewage problem so that has been answered. You can probably tell I have never camped other than for the odd night in the living area of my horse box, and that had all amenities  

Hope your feeling better and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

HM, no power up here, so a generator needs to be run. But I only use it for a few hours each day, so it's cheap to run. Maybe $2.50 per day is all I use. I have a deep cycle battery which will run lights and the fridge when the generator is off. So I only run the gennie when I want the heater on or need to charge up the deep cycle battery or run something like a power tool. 

Water isn't an issue. There is about 1 million litres of water in tanks on this place ........................ Enough to fill 100 backyard swimming pools at least. Plus, I put water buckets out and catch the rainwater off the tarps. It's the best water, doesn't get any fresher. I use about 25 litres per day on average. Wash days a lot more, non wash days a lot less. 

HM, this isn't camping really either. Camping is living in a tent, cooking on a fire, getting your water from the river and crapping in a hole.   

I'm living in a warm heated Caravan with a double bed, dining room, kitchen, closet, cupboards, cooking on a gas stove, getting my water out of a tank (when it's not raining), and using a normal flushing loo   I'm not camping!   I might be in the bush, but it definitely isn't camping by any stretch of the imagination  

The dogs are loving it. They have become very settled here. They love being able to wonder around in the bush while I am occupied with an activity, like the Tea Tree clearing or the roof repairs. They just trot off into the bush hunting on their own. They never go far, always within earshot. One quick call and they are back. Astro won't go as far as Zsa Zsa, unless he gets something in his nose, then he go a little further. But he's a big sookie lala. Unlike Zsa Zsa who is quite happy off in the bush by herself.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's just the depth which varies lately................................. :

As you all know I have been staying in the bush for the last few months. Living in the caravan and despite it being rather rudimentary, enjoying it, as are the dogs.......

However, Sunday I received a call from my father, telling me that he is also ill. Ironically, it is what I have????? Which was kind of amusing, as my stoical old father had been telling me I was a sook (Whimp) for letting this get to me. Yet, he has been sat on his bum by it too. So now he has some idea of what I have been dealing with for 2 years.................  


With that, Yesterday morning, I packed away the annex and all the gear into the caravan and hooked it up to the wagon (Hitch your wagon) and headed off for the 800klm drive interstate to go help him out.

I didn't make it far.............................  

I was heading to a small town where I know of a good camping reserve which has water, power, toilets and showers all at what can only be considered dirt cheap. Which works well for me at the moment.......  

I got to within 2 klms of the reserve, before the Caravan had yet another failure. This time an axle..... 

Once again I began the process of calling for roadside assistance. I am glad I invested in that while I was able to afford it. The mechanic came out and basically said I can't get the parts till tomorrow, have a nice night by the side of the road and departed. Thankfully, I had full water tanks and fuel tanks for the generator, as well as food for dinner and breakfast. So I pulled everything out and set up camp 6 inches from the tarmac!!! Yep, the van was not movable, so there it stayed with cars, buses and logging trucks whizzing by at 100+kph all night. 

Each time a car or worse, truck or bus went by, the van rocked..........  Pups thankfully were not too bothered by it and only barked at a possum which was screaming for a small time nearby. Toileting at night was interesting, as I was paranoid that one of the dogs would run out onto the road. But, they were good and wandered onto the grass, then came straight back into the van. The fact it was zero degrees outside probably assisted in that   I must admit, I had to go, but stood and aimed from the doorway onto the grass as it was way too cold to go out...................

This morning we got up and had breakfast, locked everything away in the van, unhooked it from the wagon and went and spent the day wandering around the state forest which is nearby,while the parts for the van were on route. 

5pm I met the mechanic back at the van and we refitted all the new parts and about 6pm I was hooked up again and ready to go. After spending the night on the side of the road with cars and trucks whizzing by, tonight is simply luxurious. Although, tonight has not been without it's trials and tribulations too.

We drove into the camp ground at about 6.15 and found a place to set up, just as the rain started pouring from the sky in bucket loads. 

So I plugged in the power, removed all the gear from the van so we could get into it and set up the annex in the rain. Then we had some dinner, got the TV and laptop set up and jumped into bed totally exhausted after the last few days events and started to drift off to sleep.

Then it started....................the sound all campers and caravaners dread...................... plonk, plonk, plonk it went as water started leaking through the roof and onto the bed................ Aaaaaarrrgghhhh!!! Frustrating!!!!

It appears the little axle incident has disturbed the brilliant waterproofing job I had done to seal the roof and it is now leaking again. Not as bad, but enough to make it impossible to sleep in the bed. 

I got up on the roof and threw a tarp over the area where i thought it was leaking, getting saturated again in the process. unfortunately, the drips continued.......................

Thankfully this caravan still has a convertible dinette. So I just rearranged everything in the van, placing firstly, a bucket under the dripping roof to protect the bed, then taking everything from the dinette and putting on the bed, then converting the dinette into a bed and remaking the bed. 

The pups were a little confused by all the goings on and took some time to resettle into the new arrangements. But they have both just given me the bed signal and I tucked them in before I typed this.

It's still pouring rain at the moment and it's freezing cold. Snow is on the forecast down to 500 metres over the next few days so it's looking like it is staying for a few days. 

But after the rearranging, the bed is now warm and dry, as is the van. Well, at least down this end of the van. Down the other end all the kitchen stuff is sitting on the other bed surrounding the bucket which is collecting the drips. 

I'll get back up on the roof when it dries out on Sunday and do another sealing job which hopefully will rectify the issue for good. The Axles also did some damage to the inner guard in the wheel arches. So I will also have to get some plastic of some type and make another inner guard for it, as it now allows my pots and pans to spew out onto the roadway as well as allowing water to ingress while driving. Neither of which I am all that fond about.  

I am going to stay put here for a few days till the weather clears, as well as allow me some time to make those repairs, relax and rejuvenate my energy levels before heading of again. We may even grab the bow and go chase some Sambar Deer if we get motivated enough.

hope all your Russet Gold bundles of joy are happy and healthy and enjoying making your lives a challenge  

As an aside, I bumped into two strangers today, both of whom KNEW that Astro was a Vizsla!!! It's rare enough that someone in the city recognises a Vizsla, let alone out here in the bush. The first was a lady who had a Vizsla and now has a Pointer. So she was interested in saying hi to both. She was quite surprised at how FREAKIN HUGE Astro is..............  He makes Zsa Zsa look like a Fox Terrier when he's next to her. 

Then, later at a reserve along the river where we were walking, a guy rolled into the carpark in his work van, having seen Astro from the roadway and came down to say hi. He also has a male Vizsla of about the same age and he was shocked at how big Astro was too. 

He did say that he was a very handsome looking boy though. Which of course... I know!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar - you need to write a book on your adventures!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Ozkar - you need to write a book on your adventures!


You know, I have never really considered what I have to say or the things I have done or do do as all that interesting. However, a few people in here have said similar and a few people I know when I have spoken of my past have also said that it was really interesting. So, perhaps I will ponder that thought some more. I've just never really had an ego large enough to think my life or happenings would be worthy of reading, although the weight of numbers is leading me more and more to considering writing something. 

I ran into two more Vizsla owners and another Vizsla today. We went for a walk in town after breakfast this morning and we stopped in a the bakery to grab a coffee. When I went got out of the bakery to the pups tied to a post out front (Which I was proud of, they stayed on command and were such good little pups...... I was beaming) there was a guy standing staring at my V and my pointer. Turns out he had the exact same combination a few years back. A male V and a female GSP. He adored the V and couldn't stop comparing traits and behaviours with Astro. I stayed and chatted to him for a good 1/2 an hour before his mate started hassling him to get going..... he didn't want to leave.... He just loved Astro. His V was a Hungarian bloodline and looked more like Ozkar than Astro (I showed him a pic of Ozkar....god I miss my other boy  ) and his V used to hold his hand as he walked through the house too!!! 

While talking with him, I looked up and to my surprise, saw a guy and girl in a car across the road, with a little female V sitting on the girls lap in the front passenger seat. So we also stopped for a chat and to let the dogs say hi. All of us were very surprised that we had 3 V owners and 2 V's in this little country town in the middle of nowhere!!! 

Just about finished all the repairs to the van. Just need to make an inner guard for the wheel arch tomorrow morning and we can depart on the next leg of the journey. about 450 klms to cover, so may not make it in one day. Will depend on how the body holds up. (It's a far cry from the 1400 klm days I used to be able to handle. A lot of those were on a motorcycle too!!! )


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/heroes-and-friends.html

The song in the above post is for you Marty.

"Live like you'll die tomorrow. Dream like you'll live forever." 

This saying is on a large decal I have over the entrance to my shop. 

For two people who have never met and reside 7,900 miles apart I can call you my friend and maybe even a hero. With your words you have the talent to turn lemons into lemonade. That is a writer IMO.

Keep sharing and posting. You can then go back and use parts of these posts in your book.

May the sun shine on your face and the wind be to your back my friend.

Rod


----------

